# funny pic of one of my boys= ]



## vegan_bexx (Nov 4, 2007)

This is Harry
i got this photo by accident after pressing the button twice when trying to take the first image = ]

just thought i would share images of the _wererat _with you hehe

scroll down...


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

lol... very cute

I have one that I titled "Bark at the Moon"


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i love yawning pics. they are so hard to get but well worth the trouble.


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

Rawr lion! So cutie, I wish I had a camera everytime my girls yawn ^^


----------



## Brad (Nov 6, 2007)

How cool that you got that by accident! What color is Harry, by the way?


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

A1APassion said:


> lol... very cute
> 
> I have one that I titled "Bark at the Moon"


bark at the moon is an ozzy osbourne song  

ive seen so many times i could have got an adorable yawning pic but couldnt  its so cute


----------



## vegan_bexx (Nov 4, 2007)

Brad said:


> How cool that you got that by accident! What color is Harry, by the way?


hes a Husky apparently


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh man, love that yawning pic! So sweet. Big toothypegs!

Here is a thing I found about European Husky's, as I have one myself:

http://www.dreameyce.com/eagleseye/rattery/ratinfo/huskyrats.htm

And if you google 'husky rat' you will see lots of pictures of lovely huskys!


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

hes a Husky apparently[/quote]

That's an awesome color, he really does look like a little wolf in the pic. :wink:


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

Phobie said:


> Oh man, love that yawning pic! So sweet. Big toothypegs!
> 
> Here is a thing I found about European Husky's, as I have one myself:
> 
> ...


my dad is from england, he says "go brush your toosypegs" it scared my the first time


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

My Snoogles isa husky , shes gorgeous ! Although her markings seem to be fading somewhat over time.


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

haahaa......


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

lol daisy :lol:


----------



## vegan_bexx (Nov 4, 2007)

daisy184 said:


> haahaa......


haha that is cool, saving that!, thanks Daisy.


----------

